# Гемангиома тела L4 (10мм)



## Anush (26 Мар 2009)

Здравствуйте! Помогите, пожалуйста. У моей мамы (39 лет) при MPT исследовании была обнаружена гемангиома тела L4 диаметром до 10мм. А также центральная протрузия  L 1-2 до 3мм, парамедиальная протрузия L 4-5 слева до 4мм и смешанная протрузия L5-S1 до 4мм. 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, насколько все это опасно, в частности гемангиома. Врачи пока назначили только лекарства. Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Гемангиома тела L4 (10мм)*

Гемангима не страшна и не требует лечения. Требует наблюдения. Томограф 1 раз в 1-2 года и если не увеличивается, то и не надо беспокоиться.


----------



## Anush (26 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Гемангиома тела L4 (10мм)*

А что насчет остальных нарушений?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Гемангиома тела L4 (10мм)*

А что лечим? Что-то болит?


----------



## Anush (27 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Гемангиома тела L4 (10мм)*

Да, ужасные боли в пояснице, так же обнаружены 3 грыжи, одна из которых давит на какой-то нерв. К тому же вся левая сторона немеет и очень часто случаются судороги.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Гемангиома тела L4 (10мм)*

Снимки + описание. Невролог смотрел?


----------



## Anush (29 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Гемангиома тела L4 (10мм)*

da, i bilo naznacheno 10 dnevnoe lechenie( ukoli i lekarstva).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  Гемангиома тела L4 (10мм)*

Так что лечим, каковы результаты осмотра, снимки.
Для ответов нужны не только вопросы, но и информация.


----------

